# Crusing to Anegada in the BVI



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

We will be cruising in the BVI again in early July and are thinking about cruising to Anegada as we have not been there yet. We are thinking of leaving from Virgin Gorda sound around 8:00 to arrive at Anegada close to noon. We are sailing a 39' Beneteau. The next day we are thinking of sailing back to either Marina Cay or to Jost Van Dyke. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for this voyage?

Peter


----------



## slokaj (Apr 5, 2007)

Most of the charter companies won't let you go to Anegada unless you've already been there or unless you have one of their captains with you. The entrance is fairly narrow and surrounded by shallow reefs. We went on an ASA liveabord class, left from BEYC in the morning, spent the night anchored off Anegad, then sailed to Cane Garden Bay the next day.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

If I were you I wouldn't bother going into the channel and trying to get into the harbor. Just to the west there's an anchorage, that's a short tender ride from harbor and the dock. You can anchor there without worrying too much about shallow water.


----------



## tropicalfever (Jun 20, 2006)

check out bvipirate.com Lots of local knowledge. The sight owner has a house on Anegada.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Did it in Dec.*

Look at this site:
Navigating to Anegada
The entrance is well marked. If you're concerned just hang around until another boat shows up and follow them in. If you intend to enjoy a lobster dinner you have to phone ahead. Both the Reef Hotel and Neptune's Treasure only prepare enough to cover their reservations.
Enjoy!


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

kiprichard said:


> Look at this site:
> Navigating to Anegada


If you follow Walker Mangum's guidance at the BVI Pirate site, you won't have any problems. If you'd like some assistance, just follow one of the flotillas in. They typically leave Wednesdays or Saturdays from North Sound.

If you go on Saturday, make sure you go to the beach party and Jumbies show at Leverick Bay on Friday night.

Much more info on BVI cruising is available here: Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Anegada is well worth the trip - the beaches are wonderful.

It is now a much more popular destination than before, and during the season there is a regular armada of boats leaving the North Sound in the morning heading north to Anegada. You could join these vessels and enter the channel behind one that (a) looks like they know what they are doing and (b) has a deeper draft than you. My old boat was 7 feet draft and I didn't have much room under the keel but I never ran aground there.
Another option is to find out when the Sunsail or Moorings regattas plan on going up, and just tag along.
As mentioned elsewhere in this thread, there are some good resources on the web and I prefer to use the paper chart and the directions therein (coupled with the instructions in the supplied cruising guide on board).


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

slokaj said:


> Most of the charter companies won't let you go to Anegada unless you've already been there or unless you have one of their captains with you.


Those days are gone. Most of the charter companies just want to know if Anegada is in your plans. The larger companies will sell you a copy of Walker's entrance chart.

It's an easy entrance frankly. Watch the water and your depth sounder. When in doubt, stay west.

I did it on a 42' Beneteau in November last year with relatively light air -- it took about two hours.

From Anegada the run to JVD is a wonderful sail. Marina Cay is only a coupe of hours.

For me, I tend to stop at Marina Cay before North Sound and then head East from Anegada - CGB, JVD, whatever.

With 25 years of BVI sailing behind me, I now find Little Harbor and White Bay, JVD to be preferable to Great Harbor and CGB. YMMV.

sail fast, dave
S/V Auspicious


----------

